# HoL - The History of Locks Museum > The Heritage Collection >  HS Russian Padlock

## HoL

*High Security Russian Padlock*
Artifact Number: 3790. CoR: Russia.



Sz: 100 x 95mm. Mt: stainless steel. Wt: 830g.
Ball bearings feature in the design.

----------

